# Cro Cop and the UFC Possible Spoilers.



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i went back to the second page and didn't see a thread on this. i figured people would be talking. anyways what a douche. 
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...14?slug=ki-ufcnotes061409&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

never trust a Croat, lol


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Now we know why the UFC doesn't do one fight deals like this.


t also says he turned down tougher competition against Cain Valesquez. What puss. :thumbsdown:


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

you gotta be kidding me. he probably likes fighting for the japanese crowd more, hes a huge star over there. seems like he doesn't have the thirst anymore, theres big fights for him in the ufc. dream will have nothing but cans, freakshows and an overeem rematch that wouldnt end well for cro cop.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Now we know why the UFC doesn't do one fight deals like this.
> 
> 
> t also says he turned down tougher competition against Cain Valesquez. What puss. :thumbsdown:


I agree, he totally screwed Dana over there. Dana will probably never do this again now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

looney liam said:


> you gotta be kidding me. he probably likes fighting for the japanese crowd more, hes a huge star over there. seems like he doesn't have the thirst anymore, theres big fights for him in the ufc. dream will have nothing but cans, freakshows and an overeem rematch that wouldnt end well for cro cop.


He seems to be in it for the money now. He's taking fights with 8 foot circu acts over there in Japan. He'll probably fight Canseco next.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats a pretty shady move from Cro Cop... Take a somewhat "can" in turk, get the win to get some attention back, then split. Wont be looking forward to any cro crop bouts....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty damn weak.

He most likely wanted to fight in Germany to get as many fans as he could and then book it to Dream. That way he gets much more exposure by using the UFC and will get the money Dream will eventually throw at him while facing mediocre fighters. 

He'll probably comment about how he only had a 1-fight contract with the UFC and wasn't obligated to fight any more. 

It's cowardly but what do you expect from a politician?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow.. Yeah Dana got F'd. Douchey assed move by Cro Cop. Didn't know he ducked people either. He'll never do well again it seems, such a shitty attitude to fighting these days, makes me wonder why he bothers(or doesn't for that matter....) anymore.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, I was down on Cro Cop before and then not overly impressed by him today but pulling one over like this, boourns indeed. Cant say I care much though he hardly looked like a killer tonight agaisnt a mediocre opponent.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

He wasn't going to do much other than improve Cain's record. I think Mirko sees the disparity in what he offers and the competition in the heavyweight division. If he truly did screw over the UFC in my opinion the UFC can't bitch too loudly. I'm sure in a one fight deal Mirko brought more to the table than he took away.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, at least I can more justifiably continue to call him Cro Cop Out.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

YOu gotta love it when people play dirty in this game. props to crop.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Sekou said:


> never trust a Croat, lol


Worse yet, never trust a politician. Cro Cop was a politician and he just duped everyone. What a sad way to be remembered.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

This is bad news... he screwed everybody over... dana must be pissed!!!!!!!!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, that's just business. Sometimes the UFC dicks over their fighters, once in a while, a fighter will dick them over. Sad & unfortunate, but that's just the way it goes.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

*sigh*
Why o why?


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

Fieos said:


> ...I'm sure in a one fight deal Mirko brought more to the table than he took away.


I agree. I for one was not going to get the PPV until I heard Crocop was back and hungry enough to make a run at the title.

Based on him leaving the UFC after his lackluster performance, this is the last fight of Crocop I will ever see. Unless of course you count the replays of the Gonzaga fight which I watch every once in a while.

His performance was definitely subpar and the way he won (eye poke) was pathetic. He went on to describe how the eye poke would not have made a difference. Even more pathetic.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

aerius said:


> Well, that's just business. Sometimes the UFC dicks over their fighters, once in a while, a fighter will dick them over. Sad & unfortunate, but that's just the way it goes.


I think he "dicked over" us european and american fans more than Dana. Im so disappointed as I and many others were hoping to see his final comeback...

Enjoy your freak show fights in Japan until Overeem beats you up CC, after this bs move you surely deserve that beatdown.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

urbanator said:


> I agree. I for one was not going to get the PPV until I heard Crocop was back and hungry enough to make a run at the title.
> 
> Based on him leaving the UFC after his lackluster performance, this is the last fight of Crocop I will ever see. Unless of course you count the replays of the Gonzaga fight which I watch every once in a while.
> 
> His performance was definitely subpar and the way he won (eye poke) was pathetic. He went on to describe how the eye poke would not have made a difference. *Even more pathetic.*:sarcastic12:


You honestly think Al Turk would win?


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

no way, he was on his way out... al turk is the new elvis lol


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

He screwed Dana over... I don't know if I should be proud or disgusted.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The news kinda leaves an empty feeling in my gut. Looking at all different angles he knew it was a possibility that he could have gotten cut if he lost since it was a "one fight deal." But yo be upfront about it. That seemed like a political move. *Sigh* That will disappoint a lot of fans. I just listened to his hour long phone conference the other day on how he was going to make a run for the title. Man something must have went down in between OR it was already pre-determined. What bull crap!!!


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Ya know, he is probably going to be thought of as a hero by a lot of guys in the sport.... here and over seas. Dana is hated by a lot of people.

Personally, I think what CC did is shady as hell but I also blast White for paying most of these fighters shit wages. for christ sake, they're the back bone of the biz.

Law of averages...you get back what you put out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im not sold on this yet.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not a huge shock, actually.

I find it a bit funny as the UFC controls a fighters' life, they are like slaves if they ever reach championship status, and here you have Mirko, he was like "pfft, whateva, I'm outie, yo", took his cash, new rep in Germany, and bolted back to DREAM where he can make lots of cash fighting other dudes.

Lol.

Nice.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> The news kinda leaves an empty feeling in my gut. Looking at all different angles he knew it was a possibility that he could have gotten cut if he lost since it was a "one fight deal." But yo be upfront about it. That seemed like a political move. *Sigh* That will disappoint a lot of fans. I just listened to his hour long phone conference the other day on how he was going to make a run for the title. Man something must have went down in between OR it was already pre-determined. What bull crap!!!


"Empty" is the perfect word. Cro Cop is my favorite fighter of all time, and I'm just ******* confused right now. If this is true, why the **** would he do this? I don't understand. Makes me sick to be honest. After all that hype and bullshit he fed us about returning. 

The only way I can see this being good is if he has to fight Alistair and Fedor guaranteed. Hopefully there will be some more light shed on this. But this is ridiculous.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Its ok for Dana to be the dicker but not the dickee ? FUNK that WOOT WOOT CRO COP FTMFW!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

If this shit is true then I am ******* pissed and no longer a Cro Cop fan....after all the shit I read about him wanting the UFC title how he wanted to make it up to the UFC fans for his last performance....

WHAT THE **** MIRKO??!!?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Its ok for Dana to be the dicker but not the dickee ? FUNK that WOOT WOOT CRO COP FTMFW!


Lol, nice. 

I am personally getting a kick out of it. I don't think Mirko would ever be the champion in UFC, so I don't think it really matters ranking wise or anything that he fights in the UFC. So, him pulling a "Dana" on Dana, beautiful, absolutely.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, he didn't F*ck *ME* over, I still get to watch him fight, and I never wanted to see him lose again anyway. Good for DREAM, I wish Wandy would do the same and stay AWAY from the Bisping fight down the road.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

urbanator said:


> ..His performance was definitely subpar and the way he won (eye poke) was pathetic. He went on to describe how the eye poke would not have made a difference. Even more pathetic.:sarcastic12:





Freelancer said:


> You honestly think Al Turk would win?


Not that I think Al Turk would have won. My point was that an eye poke does make a difference. Just like a strike to the balls makes a difference, enough that the refs call it and gives the fighter to recover. I don't blame CC but it's just too bad the ref didn't see it.

In my opinion Crocop would have won regardless, but it unfortunately ended with the eyepoke rather than a decisive strike or submission or decsion.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> ... I don't think Mirko would ever be the champion in UFC, so I don't think it really matters ranking wise or anything that he fights in the UFC...


I agree that Crocop's return for a Championship run would not materialize to a belt for him. Instead it would have been nice to have deepen the HW division and would have made for some interesting match ups.

I would have loved to see Crocop v Couture
or a Crocop v Nogueira
or a Crocop v Gonzaga II


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

urbanator said:


> I agree that Crocop's return for a Championship run would not materialize to a belt for him. Instead it would have been nice to have deepen the HW division and would have made for some interesting match ups.
> 
> I would have loved to see Crocop v Couture
> or a Crocop v Nogueira
> or a Crocop v Gonzaga II


Yeah, a few interesting fights, but nothing I would pay to see if it happened to be the main event. Cro Cop just isn't what he used to be, he never will be that way again. He knows it himself, which is why he made this decision.


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

Im not really sold on this yet. There is two sides to every story. Dana likes to exaggerate half the time and as far as we know maybe he offered Mirko a shit salary and he didn't take it. Anyways, it's not like Dana ever screwed any of his own fighters over, lol. So what goes around comes around if the story sticks.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

What fighters has dana actually screwed over? And dont say tito, because you will notice that he hasnt signed with anyone else yet, that is just a case of overestimating ones own worth. Im not trying to be a smart aleck, but i cant really think of anyone in the ufc that dana has really done wrong. It is also crazy to say that fighters dont make anything in the ufc because all of these guys have a good chance to walk away with an extra 60,000 everytime they fight. The ufc is great about rewarding performance. The crocop thing was punk, but probably the best thing for him to do.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't belive this yet I think someone just succesfully pulled a hoak on the UFC community, like think about it. What time is it in Germany right now? Mirko said he wanted to fight the winner of Randy vs Nog in his post fight interview.

The only story about this is the same one and I dont think I buy it in the interview Dana says not only did he poke al turk he poked me... I just don't buy this wait until tomorow guys.

I can tell you one thing though if this is true I lose a shitload of respect for Mirko after all the stuff he said about making it up to the UFC fans etc.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Germany's about 6-8 hours ahead of American EST.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I think Germany's about 6-8 hours ahead of American EST.


Yeah Germany is 8 hours ahead so let's think about this rationally,

The story was posted 3 and a half hours ago. This means that it was posted around 1 AM. There is only 1 story from that source the rest are just the same thing quoting yahoo.

Mirko said he wants to fight Nog or Randy. He said he loved the UFC fans and that they treated him like a king.

I can't prove this but the poster from yahoo who made the one and only story was reported as making a fake article about how Fedor signed with the UFC and also made one about Pride returning.

The guys name is Kevin Olile http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...14?slug=ki-ufcnotes061409&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Im not saying this is 100% false but its definitly not 100% true.


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

Even if this is some hoax, why should Cro Cop stay with the UFC? 

He gets better money fighting in Japan, the fans appreciate him a lot more, and the ring is better suited to his style of fighting. There's also a chance for cross-promotion with Affliction. 

And I love seeing Dana White get served his just desserts.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

z-iron said:


> Even if this is some hoax, why should Cro Cop stay with the UFC?
> 
> He gets better money fighting in Japan, the fans appreciate him a lot more, and the ring is better suited to his style of fighting. There's also a chance for cross-promotion with Affliction.
> 
> And I love seeing Dana White get served his just desserts.


Because he said it's not even about the money he just doesn't want to fight for free. He wants to silence the critics. The fans of the UFC love him also so that doesn't matter.

Sure Dana White get's served but if this is true he lied about everything he said and more importantly the fans get fucked over.

Once again though let's wait till tomrow and see whats true and whats false.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow...this is horrible news. 
So much for Cro Cop fighting in the UFC again. 
As a long time Cro Cop fan, I'm pretty disappointed. 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

True or not, Cro Cop is still awesome.

If it's not true, then nothing changes, except we will wonder who his next fight is in the UFC.

If it is true, then he gave Dana a piece of his own meds, which I will always smile about.

Personally, I don't really care either way.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

damn, i just lost so much respect for the guy


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

weird that he would do this - guessing Dream came in last second and offered a lot of $$$


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Cro cop is a ******* ***** and he knows he cant handle top ufc competition so w.e

I hope the ufc talks a lot of shit about him on there upcoming ppv's


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I told all you guys that Crocop was all done a long time ago. But alot of you didnt listen. 

He bitched out leavin the UFC the first time, then he bitched out with Overeem, then he ducks Cain and numerous other fighters. Now he bolts for Dream where he can pad his record against cans. 

I dont know how anyone can be a fan of this asshole anymore :thumbsdown:

Not to mention he looked like shit. Cain would have beaten the shit out of him.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what to make of this right now. 

I just watched Mirko's post fight interview on www.ufc.com
He talks about the UFC and how it felt great fighting in Germany for the fans, then he goes on to say that he has a couple of guys in the UFC that he would like to fight - like Randy Couture - and that he needs to talk to Dana White etc...

Man, I wish this thing I read on Yahoo was not true. I'm gonna give it a day and see what happens. Would Cro Cop really screw over so many of his fans like this???


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> I told all you guys that Crocop was all done a long time ago. But alot of you didnt listen.
> 
> He bitched out leavin the UFC the first time, then he bitched out with Overeem, then he ducks Cain and numerous other fighters. Now he bolts for Dream where he can pad his record against cans.
> 
> ...



Let's just wait till tomorow and see if this shit is even true.

But if it is true ya he just lost a fan here.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I expected something bad out of this. I hope it's not true. I honestly feared that he would lose, return to Dream, and then end up doing Japanese Pro Wrestling stints. For him to win, and continue my feared course would be really surprising. I'd hate to think that this was my last night cheering for Cro Cop.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Pretty shitty move. Still, if he had lost, Dana would have just smiled and waved.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I couldn't care less if Dana gets screwed but, assuming this is true, he also screwed his fans and supporters. I've watched him since his k-1 days and was excited to hear him talking about a ufc comeback and a run for the title. And now this. And for what? -A win against a guy who doesn't rank anywhere near the top. 
Go to Dream then, and "fight" just for show if you want - I'm not gonna be interested in your career anymore.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Although it was cheap I have to laugh at the karma, it's not as if Dana hasn't f**ked people over before either.

We will wait until more sources confirm, until then I won't have an opinion on the issue. I would like it to be false and see him continue in the UFC.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of you guys are really jumpin the gun here.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This video might give some insight on the hidden politics. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoI8FmzTylU&feature=related

Dana White bought out Crocop's contract to kill Pride. Dana White needed Crocop to sell out the arena in Germany as evident at the weigh ins and his intro into the fight. He had the loudest cheers bar none vs any other fighter with the exception of Wand. So no matter how you look at it Crocop sold the show. 

Now Dream is doing a little bit of payback. 

Now I'm not defending CC at all. I think he should have been upfront about everything. But lets face it UFC prolly would have dropped CC had he lost to Mustapha. 

Welcome to the world of politics.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

is any of this offical?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Lol, nice.
> 
> I am personally getting a kick out of it. I don't think Mirko would ever be the champion in UFC, so I don't think it really matters ranking wise or anything that he fights in the UFC. So, him pulling a "Dana" on Dana, beautiful, absolutely.


Exactly.. Him saying he wanted to return for one last run and only being signed to a 1 fight deal is Dana fault.. Dana basically trying to cash in on Mirko once again for a EPIC fail.. Mirko got the last laugh and any Mirko fan who isnt happy for the Cro right now isnt a true fan.. There is more of a mma world out there then the ufc.

Who is in the ufc for Mirko to fight? Lesnar? Mir? Whoopi Id rather see Alister , Barnett , Fedor or maybe Gilbert. :confused02:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> What fighters has dana actually screwed over? And dont say tito, because you will notice that he hasnt signed with anyone else yet, that is just a case of overestimating ones own worth. Im not trying to be a smart aleck, but i cant really think of anyone in the ufc that dana has really done wrong. It is also crazy to say that fighters dont make anything in the ufc because all of these guys have a good chance to walk away with an extra 60,000 everytime they fight. The ufc is great about rewarding performance. The crocop thing was punk, but probably the best thing for him to do.


Ignorance is bliss for you..

There was a reason alot of the main ufc stars stepped when Dana came to town.

TITO
PENN
FEDOR
AA
FITCH
FRANK SHAM
ALL THE SHIT CONTRACTS OFFERED NAZI STYLE TO THE PRIDE FIGHTERS 
HELLBOY
COULTRE
ufc pay scale and sponsorships.. 
Babalu
Countless fighters that where not ready not deserving and feed to the golden boy champs.

I'll go on.. ?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Cro cop is a ******* ***** and he knows he cant handle top ufc competition so w.e
> 
> I hope the ufc talks a lot of shit about him on there upcoming ppv's


Yeah what all 4 fighters LMFAO:sarcastic12:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Edit button Zenki, edit button. It's right thurr in the reply box!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a trip, I wonder what would make Mirko do this.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Exactly.. Him saying he wanted to return for one last run and only being signed to a 1 fight deal is Dana fault.. Dana basically trying to cash in on Mirko once again for a EPIC fail.. Mirko got the last laugh and any Mirko fan who isnt happy for the Cro right now isnt a true fan.. There is more of a mma world out there then the ufc.
> 
> Who is in the ufc for Mirko to fight? Lesnar? Mir? Whoopi Id rather see Alister , Barnett , Fedor or maybe Gilbert. :confused02:


Yup, i'll agree, I am no longer a fan of Cro Cop so in a way you are right. I still see Dana ending up on top after this, 1) Say it anyway you want, Cro Cop lied to his fans and supporters, PERIOD. 2) Dana just cashed in on a Cro Cop and can EASILY claim the guy couldn't hack it in the UFC and is going to fight cans.

Up until this point, Dana has NEVER talked trash about Cro Cop. Even after Cro Cop left the first time, Dana merely said all Cro Cop needed was to tie together a few wins and get his head back into fighting and he'd have a spot in the UFC. But please believe if this is true, Dana is turning on his jack-a** button and Cro Cop is going to seem like a coward to the average fans.

I still don't get why people want to see cro cop fight the same guys over and over, IMHO I would have rather Cro Cop test his skills on the UFC roster which had previously made him look stupid. Alister, Barnett and Fedor have all already happened, sorry but for the most part those fights would end up exactly the same ways the first ones did, nothing new. It's much nicer to see how he'll do against Carwin, Mir, Couture, fighters he's never faced in person or in style. 
The guy doesn't want to compete anymore, thats fair, he's fought a long and great career but don't jerk around the fans to get some extra cash in your pockets so you can go fight a bunch of no bodies in japan.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

I understand fighting a goat on a UFC main card would get my name known but what does beating Al Turk do for Cro Cop? I see it as "wow u just eye poked the guy who got his face pummeled by the Kongo that got tooled tonight." If he came in on co-main and death kicked Cain and walked out that would've made a statement. I wouldnt have lost respect for Mirko for leaving if I didnt hear all that bullshit talk on the conference call


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

When Cro Cop left, Dana held the door open for him. Now, I suspect it's been slammed shut and bolted.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

dvddanny said:


> Yup, i'll agree, I am no longer a fan of Cro Cop so in a way you are right. I still see Dana ending up on top after this, 1) Say it anyway you want, Cro Cop lied to his fans and supporters, PERIOD. 2) Dana just cashed in on a Cro Cop and can EASILY claim the guy couldn't hack it in the UFC and is going to fight cans.
> 
> Up until this point, Dana has NEVER talked trash about Cro Cop. Even after Cro Cop left the first time, Dana merely said all Cro Cop needed was to tie together a few wins and get his head back into fighting and he'd have a spot in the UFC. But please believe if this is true, Dana is turning on his jack-a** button and Cro Cop is going to seem like a coward to the average fans.
> 
> ...


It would serve Cro Cop right if he went the way of Ken Shamrock!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

headxsmasher said:


> Im not really sold on this yet. There is two sides to every story. Dana likes to exaggerate half the time and as far as we know maybe he offered Mirko a shit salary and he didn't take it. Anyways, it's not like Dana ever screwed any of his own fighters over, lol. So what goes around comes around if the story sticks.


Jesus, it is about time someone said this. All we know is Dana's side of the story. Maybe Dream didn't want to lose him and offered him a sweatheart of a deal.

everyone is assuming he did it simply to screw dana over, or to snatch some fans away.

Dana is a prick, we all know it. Yet everyone gets up in arms when someone pulls something over on him. 

Also, did he really pull something over on Dana? If CC had really intended to stay in the UFC, or had Dana intended him to, he would have signed a contract for more than 1 fight. Dana would have happily dropped him on the curb had he lost and maybe CC didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Let's all just calm down and wait for the whole story.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Let's all just calm down and wait for the whole story.


I guess your right!* I'm just upset because I was sort of hoping we would get to see a rematch between Cro Cop and Gonzaga.*


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Ignorance is bliss for you..
> 
> There was a reason alot of the main ufc stars stepped when Dana came to town.
> 
> ...


I don't see how you can includie Tito, Couture, Babalu, or Penn on that list. Dana gave Tito a title shot after beating a lame Ken Shamrock twice and gave him a nice six figure salary each fight. 

Couture messed up the heavyweight belt situation when Fedor and Dana couldn't come up with a fight deal, so Couture just up and left. Not just that, he lied about his bonus pay and trashed Dana and the UFC, Couture is lucky to have his current 3 fight contract.

Babalu? Really, your going to see Babablu. Good lord, watch Babalu's last fight in the UFC and you will know it was his own fault that he was dropped and not Dana and Co.

And how has he screwed over Penn? Dana and Co. scramble to make Penn happy. Giving him the GSP fight is evident enough of that.

And what do you mean when Dana came to town? You must be fairly new to the UFC if you don't know Dana has been a part of the UFC for a LONG time, and all those fighters you listed (except the PRIDE guys) were in the UFC for quite a bit when Dana was involved.

Man I feel (and smell) like I've been on Dana's nuts this post. But you don't have to like the guy to respect what he has done for the sport.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Ignorance is bliss for you..
> 
> There was a reason alot of the main ufc stars stepped when Dana came to town.
> 
> ...



Tito- How was he screwed? He was one of the highest paid fighters in the UFC. He decided to leave after his contract was over.


Penn - He left as champion over a contract dispute. Yet when he returned he was given numerous title shots that he never earned. So again how was he screwed?


Fedor - His demands were insane and nobody in their right mind would have given him all of that for what he brought to the table (which was not much).


Arlovski - His contract expired and he wanted more money than the UFC felt he was worth so he left. There was no bad blood. It was just simple busines. So how was he screwed?


Frank Shamrock - He was already retired as a fighter by the time Dana became president so how was he screwed?


Pride Fighters - Are you serious? They all got big pay contracts and title shots they didn't deserve. How were they screwed?


Couture - Screwed himself when he lied about his contract and his pay. Yet he was still welcomed back.


Babalu - Screwed himself when he brook the rules by holding onto that choke like that. Personally I don't think he should have been fired (the fine was enough) but he wasn't "screwed".


"Countless fighters that where not ready not deserving and feed to the golden boy champs."


I don't think any fighter who was given a title shot would consider himself to be "screwed". Every fighter dreams of fighting for a title. Besides if they didn't want the title shot they could have just turned them down.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Jesus, it is about time someone said this. All we know is Dana's side of the story. Maybe Dream didn't want to lose him and offered him a sweatheart of a deal.
> 
> everyone is assuming he did it simply to screw dana over, or to snatch some fans away.
> 
> ...


I like everyone else don't know the whole story but from the sounds of it Cro Cop had a verbal agreement with Dana that if he won this fight he would fight 2 more.

Knowing the way White can be I am thinking both are probably at fault in how this played out. I for one could care less as Cro Cop to me wasn't all that impressive against a can. I think his days have come and gone and I think he realizes this as well(hence the Dream contract)


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Jesus, it is about time someone said this. All we know is Dana's side of the story. Maybe Dream didn't want to lose him and offered him a sweatheart of a deal.
> 
> everyone is assuming he did it simply to screw dana over, or to snatch some fans away.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it any better myself :thumb02:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I still love Cro Cop , **** dana. Im glad he screwed him or whatever. He got a win in UFC to even it out at 2-2 . Smart move. Just let it go people.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

i think cro cop will stay. He will face someone who is nowhere nearly on his lever (like sanchez and al turk) and beat them with a decision. Then face someone like carwin and get ko'd/tko'd in the first then retire


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

No he will fight C-level fighters in japan and be a mediocre champion of a minor league organization. Dana will never let him back. Hopefully AA will sign a contract with ufc soon


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

flourhead said:


> No he will fight C-level fighters in japan and be a mediocre champion of a minor league organization. Dana will never let him back. Hopefully AA will sign a contract with ufc soon


No offense, but you really want to see Arlovski back in the UFC when he can't beat C-level fighters like Brett Rogers? 

Arlovskis chin is now made of glass, and would get destroyed by a majority of the UFC's HW division.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

First learn something about physics before u say arlovski has a weak chin. Second you are both blind and dumb for calling Brett rogers a c-level fighter. 9-0 with all wins by (t)ko is impressive. No point arguing any further on that matter. AA for the most part is a very exciting fighter. Watch his post fight chat on his website and you'll understand his problem. He said he was focused on his boxing matchup and didn't train very much mma. Also he's been with the same trainers since he started fighting instead of joining a camp with well rounded fighters where AA would learn to utilize all of his skills instead of just boxing. AA will refocus on mma hopefully and if he does that he'll be back on top


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

flourhead said:


> First learn something about physics before u say arlovski has a weak chin. Second you are both blind and dumb for calling Brett rogers a c-level fighter. 9-0 with all wins by (t)ko is impressive. No point arguing any further on that matter. AA for the most part is a very exciting fighter. Watch his post fight chat on his website and you'll understand his problem. He said he was focused on his boxing matchup and didn't train very much mma. Also he's been with the same trainers since he started fighting instead of joining a camp with well rounded fighters where AA would learn to utilize all of his skills instead of just boxing. AA will refocus on mma hopefully and if he does that he'll be back on top


And CroCop said he will either hold the belt or die trying. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:

What fighters tell us is bullshit.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

dvddanny said:


> Yup, i'll agree, I am no longer a fan of Cro Cop so in a way you are right. I still see Dana ending up on top after this, 1) Say it anyway you want, Cro Cop lied to his fans and supporters, PERIOD. 2) Dana just cashed in on a Cro Cop and can EASILY claim the guy couldn't hack it in the UFC and is going to fight cans.
> 
> Up until this point, Dana has NEVER talked trash about Cro Cop. Even after Cro Cop left the first time, Dana merely said all Cro Cop needed was to tie together a few wins and get his head back into fighting and he'd have a spot in the UFC. But please believe if this is true, Dana is turning on his jack-a** button and Cro Cop is going to seem like a coward to the average fans.
> 
> ...


Doesnt sound like you where ever a CC fan with Dana's nuts in your mouth.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anudem said:


> I don't see how you can includie Tito, Couture, Babalu, or Penn on that list. Dana gave Tito a title shot after beating a lame Ken Shamrock twice and gave him a nice six figure salary each fight.
> 
> Couture messed up the heavyweight belt situation when Fedor and Dana couldn't come up with a fight deal, so Couture just up and left. Not just that, he lied about his bonus pay and trashed Dana and the UFC, Couture is lucky to have his current 3 fight contract.
> 
> ...


IM NOT GONNA RESPECT SHIT!
WHat he has done for a biznass to make money was great.. Send his ass to the cover of Forbes. But for unifying the world of mma as a sport hes done more to hurt it then to help it.

Let me EDUCATE you some since you seem to be a fan from only the past 4-5 years or so.. 

TITo - was being shafted with shit pay contracts HIS FIRST go round and left for pro wrestling. After returning he was once again shitted on with a bs contract dispute from his former manger Dana on a boxing agreement so he didnt show.. But the all mighty Dana wasnt at fault hell no is was all Tito's fault once again trying to attack someones character in defense of his socialist plans.

NOTHING TO DO WITH GSP!
PENN - Back when Golden boy Hughes was in his Prime and being feed undeserving foes to be built up as a ufc SUPERSTAR because they where in the lack of Bj stepped up at the last minute to fight Hughes who had no one to defend against. And choked his ass out.. Only to be shitted on afterwards by Dana and kroonies when contract times came around. Which left the title vacated and basically handing it back over to Hughes.. Thats why in Bj's return fights both where on short notice hoping to squash the peanut head again. 

Fedor- is there a reason to bad mouth the guy and degrade his character? WHat has he ever done to anyone except compete? 

AA another shit contract dispute so AA gave them what they didnt want and that was point fights.. Because they where refusing him bouts as it was and refused to let him walk. 

Coultre - same damn thing but Im not getting into this one. Randy got paid off and should have stuck to his guns.. But we all should have known that wasnt possible capt.A cant even stick with one wife.

Fitch - wtf happened to him where is he? Oh yeah he refused to go with the flow of things .. No video game no fights.

Frank Sham - I dont think I need to describe anything to do with this.. Go to you tube and her from Franks mouth.

HELLBOY AND PRIDE>. Why didnt all the Pride fighters come charging into the ufc.? Cause Dana was trying to railroad them in.. Dana thinking with no comp he could pay them shit like he use way back when wasnt gonna cut it.. Hellboy was offered some crazy ass contract where he would have had to return to a 40hr job and pretty have to pay to fight.. So he sat his reminder of his contract like so many others did.

Dana is constantly dipping into the biz of fighters making it a pain in the ass for lower level fighters to make a honest living and trying to compete in the ufc ..

Babalu.. His final move was no differnt then many other stunts pulled in the ufc.. Bj Penn has recently pulled it and Im a big penn fan.. 

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS GO CC!!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder if Dana's nuts are as smooth as his head?

Jesus I haven't even started drinking yet.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> And CroCop said he will either hold the belt or die trying. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:
> 
> What fighters tell us is bullshit.


not even comparable. cro cop said one thing, realized he wasn't good and then changed his mind. arlovski said he wants to be a champion, lost a fight, and still says he wants to be a champion and has what it takes and will work as hard as he can


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

This isn't even a verified source and people are debating and arguing about it.

All you C.C. guys who claim you aren't his fans anymore, what happens if this was all a work, OR, even worse, this was just some smark on the Net stirring the sh*t. As I said in my other post in another thread, let's see if this gets worked out before we decide "F*ck Cro Cop" and start running him down. 

To people who seem to be happy, cool. If they want to see Dana get owned, that's their business. 

If you're about to jump off of Cro Cops bandwagon and you don't even know if what's said is true... 

...ya shouldn't have been on the wagon to begin with.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

We were all misinformed anyway.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a feeling this isn't true.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mirko CroCop done with the UFC*

I was seriously disappointed when i read this. Mirko has been one of my favourite fighters for a very long time, and i was super excited to find out he was going to try and make a run for the strap. I'm sure this thread will fill up with a bunch of 'mirko is crap' comments which i don't agree with (thought he looked great in saturday's fight, just too bad it ended the way it did) -- but as a long time fan i think this cheesy shit is seriously BS, and a slap in the face to his many north american fans. bleh. :sarcastic12:



> COLOGNE, Germany – Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic's return to the UFC was a short one.
> 
> Not long after stopping Mostapha Al-Turk in the first round of UFC 99 on Saturday at Lanxess Arena in his first fight in the UFC since back-to-back losses in 2007, Filipovic informed UFC president Dana White that he had signed a three-fight contract with the Japanese-based DREAM organization.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/15191/mir...ter-one-fight-return-at-ufc-99-in-germany.mma

discuss?

(delete if previously posted. didn't find it on search)


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

theres already a few threads about this, mirko himself says its bs!


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems to me that White's quotes are pretty clear and since White is apparently the source... 

Link to Mirko's denial?


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipovic returned to the UFC with a TKO victory over Mostapha Al Turk this weekend in Cologne but the story broke that, despite his words to Dana White, Cro Cop was leaving the organisation to fight for Dream in Japan.
White was furious at the news and especially so considering he had done his first ever 'VERBAL DEAL' with the Croatian.
Numerous sources were reporting that Cro Cop informed Dana White of his decision, and Dana's reaction (courtesy of MMA Junkie) was an angry one.
"Isn't that a dirty [expletive] thing to do? He [expletived] me. The first time in the history of the company I do one over the phone. He promised me a three-fight deal and he [expletived] me."
White continued his tirade, and understandably so if the rumours are confirmed.
"He didn't keep his word. He talked about honor and all this other [expletive] and he [expletived] me," announced Dana. "He fed me this bull [expletive] about wanting to take a run for the title, and what I think he did was, he went out and did this. He turned down every other [expletive] fighter I offered him, because I needed him to fight Cain. He didn't just poke Al-Turk; he poked me, too."
However, it is now being reported from a Hungarian news site Jutarnji that Cro Cop never spoke to White following the bout and intended to increase his tenure in the UFC as arranged.
"I am surprised how Dana can believe such a rumour instead of talking to me directly.I was hoping we will talk about the rest of our cooperation, because the only debatable thing was period between matches.I don't want to sit at home waiting for someone to call me to fight. I am very grateful to Dana for giving me opportunity in Koln,and despite such harsh words I can't see any reason no to extend our contract."
The quote would appear to indicate Cro Cop may stay in the UFC but with tempers frayed and harsh words already said, it is unsure what the result may be.
As always, we will keep you informed.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Mirko even denied this calling it rumors.

He stated that even with Dana's harsh words he still fels he can sign with the UFC.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

charliee13 said:


> Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipovic returned to the UFC with a TKO victory over Mostapha Al Turk this weekend in Cologne but the story broke that, despite his words to Dana White, Cro Cop was leaving the organisation to fight for Dream in Japan.
> White was furious at the news and especially so considering he had done his first ever 'VERBAL DEAL' with the Croatian.
> Numerous sources were reporting that Cro Cop informed Dana White of his decision, and Dana's reaction (courtesy of MMA Junkie) was an angry one.
> "Isn't that a dirty [expletive] thing to do? He [expletived] me. The first time in the history of the company I do one over the phone. He promised me a three-fight deal and he [expletived] me."
> ...


link? i'm cautiously optimistic but sources other than a forum post quoting a news or blog post quoting a 'hungarian news source' would be nice :thumb02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

We will see if this is true or not. Having said that, his performance wasn't that impressive, and it would be ashame to see him go out winning via eye poke.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish he joined Affliction and fought Arlovski or Fedor again instead of spending the rest of his career in Asia.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure why Dana would be lying about that. Maybe there has been some strange misunderstanding.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

What's the over/under on the number of new threads dedicated to this subject?

I say 206.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

shatterproof said:


> Seems to me that White's quotes are pretty clear and since White is apparently the source...
> 
> Link to Mirko's denial?


there is more then one thread were mirko states that he has been offered a contract with dream but that he would rather stay in the ufc if they can get him more then a fighyt every 6 months.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

> Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic has been and will always be a bit of a mystery. The heavyweight legend crushed Mostapha Al-Turk at UFC 99 and then quickly became a villian with many MMA fans when Dana White to Yahoo! Sports that Cro Cop was done with the UFC after just one fight back. White responded by saying he got screwed and that Cro Cop pulled a fast one on him having already signed with DREAM in Japan. Apparently, no one spoke with Cro Cop until he returned to his homeland where he first said he didn't want to comment on personal matters and then changed his tune telling a Croatian newspaper that he's a free agent. Huh?
> 
> "However, it is not true that Cro Cop signed with Dream. We have learned that Mirko Crocop still did not sign neither with Dream nor with UFC, and that he is ready to discuss any offer. Moreover, Mirko expected after the victory in Cologne immediate talks with Dana White about the new contract and is surprised by the accusations of UFC's president."
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...t=AmQsdWbQynSLKtT1cktsyEQ9Eo14?urn=mma,170304

how often do you get to hear 'nuthugger' in an article on Yahoo? Good? Bad? 

Discuss.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TBH I never thought I'd see that term outside a forum. Hilarious.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The latest news. Maybe he's playing the free agent routine which is now understandable. It goes both ways. He loses a fight he gets dropped. He wins now his stock has gone up. 

Mirko Cro Cop offered few answers in his first comments since he apparently ditched the UFC for a three-fight deal with DREAM in Japan.
"This is a business secret," Cro Cop told Croatian news portal DNEVNIK.hr. "I do not want to talk about it."

We had reported on Saturday that Cro Cop signed a three-fight contract with DREAM, shortly after defeating Mustafa al-Turk at UFC 99. UFC President Dana White had signed Cro Cop to a verbal one-fight deal, with the hope of re-signing the former PRIDE superstar, if he looked impressive.

“Isn’t that a dirty (expletive) thing to do?” White told Kevin Iole of Yahoo! Sports over the weekend. “He (expletive) me. The first time in the history of the company I do one over the phone. He promised me a three-fight deal and he (expletive) me.”

White's frustration is understandable, especially when Cro Cop had this to say during last Tuesday's UFC 99 media call: "This is definitely not the last fight in the UFC for me. Definitely not, you have my word for it."

Officials in the UFC are under the impression that Cro Cop is now under contract with DREAM, while other sources contend that Cro Cop is a free agent, and had negotiated the deal with DREAM in case he lost the fight on Saturday without ever signing it. Whether or not the UFC will even want to engage in a bidding war with DREAM over Cro Cop's services remains to be seen.

Stay tuned to FightLine.com in the coming days for more on this story. http://www.fightline.com/news/mma/2009/0615/418973/mirko_cro_cop_filipovic/index.shtml


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Merged the 2 CC threads in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Here's my 2 cents. 

From what I've read, CC has said that he hasn't signed with either company yet. 

Also, supposedly the contract offered him by the UFC wasn't what he wanted. Something about not being offered a title fight with 3 consecutive wins and not fighting often enough. 

I understand his desires in this. 3 high profile wins for any HW easily earns a title shot with how thin the UFC's HW division is. Also, he's no spring chicken and can't really afford to wait long periods of time in between fights.

Furthermore, Mirko is a businessman and if the UFC doesn't give him an acceptable contract, he is by no means required to accept the contract simply to please his supposed "fans". 

And another thing, why do people keep posting the his performance wasn't impressive? Yeah, his physique wasn't the greatest, but his striking looked great. As many fans kept wanting him to, he definitely used his striking more. Yeah, the fight is tainted due to the inadvertant eye poke, but that doesn't mean that he wasn't looking great before that. For what it is worth, he looked good to me.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> And another thing, why do people keep posting the his performance wasn't impressive? Yeah, his physique wasn't the greatest, but his striking looked great. As many fans kept wanting him to, he definitely used his striking more. Yeah, the fight is tainted due to the inadvertant eye poke, but that doesn't mean that he wasn't looking great before that. For what it is worth, he looked good to me.


People are too hung up on is past performances in Pride and his kickboxing fights. If you compare that fight to those it's less than impressive. Cro Cop isn't the same as he used to be but still puts on an entertaining show.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

dutch sauce said:


> there is more then one thread were mirko states that he has been offered a contract with dream but that he would rather stay in the ufc if they can get him more then a fighyt every 6 months.


I'm not into translating croatian press he's been talking to, but he was, and summary is: He has NOT signed anything, and so far he only accepted and fullfilled deal with UFC for ONE match. He has been offered 3 fights to the end of the year by DREAM, and significantly less by UFC. He said he's not into waiting anymore, since 35th birthday is nearing and he thinks he has enough reputation so far to be offered more by UFC. He stated that DREAM offer looks simply better in this moment but has NOT decided anything yet - waiting for UFC to offer him more fights. And Dana, instead of using this opportunity to think how to give this guy a deal which he would accept, freaks out at the first mentioning of DREAM and alienate himself from CC, claiming he's a traitor or something. 
That's a load of paranoid bollocks from Dana and the other thing that crosses my mind is that he simply found a wrong way to get rid of CC.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

box said:


> Thats a pretty shady move from Cro Cop... Take a somewhat "can" in turk, get the win to get some attention back, then split. Wont be looking forward to any cro crop bouts....


Agreed..

He didn't look impressive anyway.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I cleaned up all the off topic dribble, keep it on topic guys,


----------

